# 
! , , .

  ,   (,   ,  ,  ,    ,  -    ,  ,  )...              ...          ...     ?

28.04.2011  2013 (       )
05.05.2011  2013
16.06.2011  1228,38
17.07.2011  1228,38 (     ?)


06.09.2011  1264
29.09.2011  1630,02 -  1264 -    , 366,02 () -     ?   ,     ,    ?
    ,      ...

----------

> ,     ,    ?


 ?        ,   //?

----------

, ,  ,       :Frown: ((      ,   ,      -  - ...  ,   .   ,  1500 ,    1000,           ?        ...    700 - 500        ?       1   (    )    ,   ?..   , ,   .   .

----------

> 1500 ,    1000,           ?


. 500       




> 700 - 500        ?


,   (   700)  200     .        .  1     60 ,      .

----------


## ntnt

:Embarrassment:          .      ...    :Wow: 
   ,  .
  ,               ?! :Embarrassment:       .    ?!   ? :Wow: 
     (  )              ?!
     1010 -      ?!        ....      ?!  ?
   ,   ,     .
   .

----------

> ?


. 



> ?


.





> ?!


.
1010    /    /    (, )

----------


## ntnt

!
     ( 2 )         (    )

 1010       44.1 ?

----------

?

----------

!
  !!!
    18.2 
        25.12.2013    50971 .      CFR.   . 
   31.01.2014,      05.02.2014.
1.      ?  -    31.01.2014 -                   .              ?       ()      ?         !
2.       ,   ,      -         . ?
3.       (        -)                    ,         ?      -?
      .

----------


## ntnt

)
        "  "?         (

----------


## ntnt

> ?


       . 10  3/2006  :Big Grin:    ,     :Embarrassment:

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------


## ntnt

,       ()   ,        ,         ,     .    44 -   .         (   ),    .  . ?!       :Wow:   :Embarrassment:  .... 
. :Embarrassment:

----------


## ntnt

> 


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> . 10  3/2006


 ,  ?               " "?

----------


## ntnt

> ,  ?               " "?


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


   ?         ,        .

----------


## 1

> ?


             ?

----------

....  01.01.14 30000(31,54)   01.02.14   50000(   32,01),   :    01.02.14  50000,          31,54 ,     30000  31,54 +20000     32,01....  ?

----------


## Dinara_7557

> 30000  31,54 +20000     32,01....  ?


... -      "",     -     ""   30 000 (31,54)
 60.21  60.22

----------


## 1

> ... -      "",     -     ""   30 000 (31,54)
>  60.21  60.22


  ?

----------

> ?


  :             .  60-    .      ?

----------


## 1

> :             .  60-    .      ?

----------

> 


  -        ,    60-    .

----------


## ntnt

> ....  01.01.14 30000(31,54)   01.02.14   50000(   32,01),   :    01.02.14  50000,          31,54 ,     30000  31,54 +20000     32,01....  ?


   . 
   (, )    ,   ,  :
   (  )     ;
            (. 5, 9  10  3/2006)

----------


## ntnt

(, )    ,   ,  :
   (  )     ;
            (. 10 . 272  ) :Embarrassment:

----------

,   , ..        ...

----------


## 1

> ,   , ..        ...


   ,

----------

> ,   , ..        ...


       ?

----------

> ?


+1

----------

,     ,    ?  2   1 ?     1 ?


.[/QUOTE]

----------


## 1

> ,     ,    ?  2   1 ?     1 ?
> 
> 
> .


[/QUOTE]
       ..        ,  + ,   (  )

----------

..        ,  + ,   (  )[/QUOTE]

.  2  ?    .       ? ..    ..     1            
            1 ))?

----------


## 1

> ..        ,  + ,   (  )
> 
> .  2  ?    .       ? ..    ..     1            
>             1 ))?




            ?   .          ,         .... ?

----------

> ?   .          ,         .... ?


    ..        :       ?         .        ?

----------

> .


 -     



>

----------

> -


  ?        ..     ..    .

----------

> ?


     .

----------

> .


                ,      ? ?))     ..              ..    ))

----------


## ntnt

.
 .
   ().         .   .  ,    ().    30.06.14.      ( 3 ).
  ? 30.06.14 -       :Embarrassment: 
.

----------


## ntnt

> ,      ? ?))


  :yes:

----------

,      .

----------


## ntnt

> ,      .


.

----------


## ntnt

.
 .             ?
-1, -4     ? 
 :Embarrassment: 
     -    .      .     .       .   . 
  ,      -  ?
     .
    )
.

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## ntnt

> ?


    () -    .
  .  : , , , .

----------

> () -    .


    -  ?

----------

-4      .  .

----------

, !

              .       ""   41.         :
-  - ..  ;
-   .. -  ,           ;
-          -    002.
-      ( ) - 41 60        (..      )       .
 .

----------


## _

,  ,               ,           ...

----------

(    )       91         /     .

----------

> ...


Ÿ   .

----------

,     .       !  ()    .
   !                                     !        !       .

----------

> 


 



> ..


     ?

----------


## _

,   ,       91,           ,                  ....  

: .     ""  220000 . ,    5,35(. 5,25)
    130000 .      .   5,28

----------

> 5,35(. 5,25)


     220000*(5,35-5,25). .   "."    .




> .   5,28


   , ..    .       .

----------


## Akella2310

.  , ,    .     .        700000 ,     6000 ,       50000 .    756000 .  : 15 % .        75%.         6000 .       70000 .        50000 .      10%. 
:   .           ( 756000  )        ,    ,  ,          ,    . .:   700000. 15% - -105000  . 75% - 525000  . .. : 105000    + 525000     + 70000    .         . 
,  ,     .  1 ,     :    15% -       ,    .  :  15%- 115000 ,  75%- 564000.    .   ,      100%   . .   = 6000   1- .     700000.    : 115000 (  ) - 6000()    + 564000 (  )    +130000    . 
,    .      .     -      ?     ,   ,         ..   -...

----------

> ,          ,


     .     . 




> ,


  .

----------


## Akella2310

?  ?

----------

)))    , ,  ,    .        5%   ,   10%  ,    10%...  .

----------


## Akella2310



----------


## tv06

?
        -    
    -      2009  -   DAP,         ()     -          ,         . ..    . 
    ,          ? (  ,           )

----------

> ?


         .

----------


## 170505

,            .
    "  ",    .   -      , , 10.02.16,           20.02.16, ..       .          19    ?      23000 .   10.02.16 , 63.,  20.02.16 66.       3000    31.01.16   60.

----------


## tv06

170505    ... 

                   (30%-) ,       ,       ,    ,           ()?
    15 000 .     - 1000 .  ,   ,  ():
-       - 68,50 /;
-         - 64,90 /;
-           - 64,10 /.
                  .     .           . -              ,    .

    ()
  (   )       ,    ,      (. 4 . 1 . 146, . 3 . 38   ).
   ,               ,             (,            ()).    . . 13, 13.1                 ,  ,   ( N 18        29.05.2014).
               .
                  .      ,         () (. 1, 2 . 14 ).
   . 4 . 14        ,    ,             .
    ,    (. 17 ).      ,     ,  . 3 . 164   (18%).
      15 000 . ,  ,       ,  973 500 . (15 000  x 64,90 /),   ,    , - 175 230 . (973 500 . x 18%).
     20-  ,   ,         (. 19 ).
           (  )           -        20-  ,         (. 20 , . 1       (     )           -   ,      07.07.2010 N 69).
                () .     .
       ,   . 20 .             .     ,          N N 1  2    11.12.2009 "          -         ".
,       -    ,       ,    (. 26 ).
   ,              (. 1, . 1 . 2 . 171  ).             .
        ,          .              (. 1 - 3 . 1 . 172  ).       ,             ,    ,    (. 3 . "", . 3 . "" . 6    ,        ,      26.12.2011 N 1137).
       -,       (. 28 ).     (    . 1 - 4 . 29 )   -,     (. 5 . 29 ).
,    ,   ()   ,   -, ,    ,    ,   - (. 30 ).
         -   ,           . ,             (. 2 . 28 ).
        ,          . 21  ,      ,  . 2 . 161  ,     .

  ,  ,    ,         (. . 3, 16     " "  10/99,      06.05.1999 N 33).
      ,            ,       .               .    . . 4, 5, 6, 9, 10     "   ,      " ( 3/2006),      27.11.2006 N 154.
       -    ,        ,  ,       ,   (. . 2, 5, . 3, 8 . 6     " - "  5/01,      09.06.2001 N 44).
       ,       ,          ,    :    -   ,     ;    -   ,           .    . . 4, 5, 6, 9, 10  3/2006.
       ,    ,         ,       ,       (. 7  3/2006).         ,       ,       (. . 3, 11, 12, 13  3/2006, . 7     " "  9/99,      06.05.1999 N 32).
          ,         -  ,      31.10.2000 N 94,      .
,                     (. 20  3/2006).        .

     ,     -,     (. 14 . 270  ).
 . 4 . 10 . 272    ,    ,      ,        .        ,  . 11 . 2 . 250, . 5 . 1 . 265  ,  ,    ,  .
                     ,      (. 1 . 2 . 253, . 1 . 1, . 2 . 254  ).
 ,    ,     ,           (. 10 . 272  ).
,         ,     ( ,  30%  ),     70%  -  ,       .              (   ) ,   ,    .  ,       ,        .
   ,       (  70%    )       ,    ,      ,           (            )      (   ).       ,      ,       (. 11 . 2 . 250, . 7 . 4, . 2 . 8 . 271  ).
             ,   . 8 . 1 . 309  .       (       )   ,    ,    ,      (. 3 . 247, . 8 . 1 . 309  ).
      . 4 . 2 . 310        ,   ,        ,        (),        ,  . 1 . 312  .
               18.10.1996 "             ".   . 1 . 8, . "" . 1 . 3   . 7              .
     , ,       . ,                   .
  ,    
   60 "    ":
60- "     ";
60- "  ";
60- "  ".




, .



(15 000 x 30% x 68,5)
60-
52
308 250



(308 250 + 15 000 x 70% x 64,9)
10-1
60-
989 700
  ,


(1000 x 64,9)
10-1
60-
64 900
 - 

(15 000 x 64,9 x 18%)
19
68
175 230



(15 000 x 70% x (64,90 - 64,10))
60-
91-1
8400
 -

(15 000 x 70% x 64,10)
60-
52
673 050


60-
60-
308 250


(1000 x (64,90 - 64,10))
60-
91-1
800
 -

(1000 x 64,10)
60-
52
64 100



68
51
175 230

   ,    
68
19
175 230
   ,


..
-


05.08.2016

----------

